# Infrequent chores



## applecruncher (Jul 5, 2015)

I’ve put it off long enough.

This week I need to clean ALL my shelves.  Kitchen cupboards, bathroom shelves, and fireplace mantle.  This involves taking everything out/off, washing the shelves, replacing the lining and putting everything back.  By far, the kitchen will be the biggest challenge.

Instead of shelf paper, I’m going to go to the dollar store tomorrow and look for some colorful plastic placemats.  They should fit; if not I can cut to size.

Ceiling fan needs to be taken apart and cleaned.  (A male friend is going to help with this.) I don't feel safe doing this even with a step-stool.


----------



## Fern (Jul 5, 2015)

Sounds like spring cleaning time.


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 5, 2015)

Yeah, but in the summer.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 5, 2015)

This is a never ending job for me, my place gets so dirty and dusty with the field behind my yard, the pets, etc.  That's a good idea AC about the placemats.  I never liked using contact paper, last time I bought some black rubber material on a roll, but I didn't thumb tack it down, so needless to say it's always moving, folding, etc.  It's a big job removing all the knicknacks from shelves washing them, dusting, etc.  Bookshelves are a hassle too.  Luckily I'm not to picky of a housekeeper, or I'd be cleaning every day.

The only ceiling fan we have is over our bed.  I usually drop an old sheet on the bed, stand on it, and clean the fan that way.  We have low ceilings, so it's doable.  Of course at our age, we have to be careful when climbing on anything.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jul 5, 2015)

Cleaning out the refrigerator is one I hate.   It's like the little crumbs have a life of their own and become attracted to the sides.  Can't wipe them out.  Ugh!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 5, 2015)




----------



## Butterfly (Jul 5, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> I’ve put it off long enough.
> 
> This week I need to clean ALL my shelves.  Kitchen cupboards, bathroom shelves, and fireplace mantle.  This involves taking everything out/off, washing the shelves, replacing the lining and putting everything back.  By far, the kitchen will be the biggest challenge.
> 
> ...



EEEEEWWW!!  I need to do those things, too.  But I'll procrastinate as long as possible.


----------



## mitchezz (Jul 5, 2015)

I find the easiest way for all those jobs is to not wear my glasses inside. Out of sight.........


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 5, 2015)

Thanks for the push Applecruncher!  I actually started thinking about my nightmare cabinet under the kitchen sink, went in there, took everything out, threw out some stuff, cleaned the piece of vinyl flooring on the bottom, washed out the little plastic bin (and added another one), and put everything back into a clean cabinet.  It's still packed to the gills from back to front, but a little more organized and cleaner (for awhile anyway).


----------



## Kadee (Jul 5, 2015)

I read this post this morning and started feeling guilty :laugh::laugh:about the walk in pantry that's needed cleaning out since I don't when! I kept putting it off! .... Today I got to it and gave it a good  "Winter" clean out, it's a job I normally do before going away to Queesland for a month ....so I guess I'm ahead of schedule, it normally gets the treatment a week before .....I don't leave Untill for holiday  August 1St


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 5, 2015)

Kadee, Applecruncher is having a good effect on us!  :yes:     :gettowork:


----------



## Kadee (Jul 6, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> Kadee, Applecruncher is having a good effect on us!  :yes:     :gettowork:



 Yes I agree SB.....

AC maybe we could have a thread  Where you make sure it's  always there to make us get our backsides into gear to do those jobs which quite often only take half hour , but for some reason we continue to put off............maybe it could be titled ........Have You.? 
Or have you put if off till a rainy day AGAIN :rofl:


----------



## Laurie (Jul 6, 2015)

Oh!  Are you supposed to clean INSIDE cupboards?

I didn't know!


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jul 6, 2015)

Clean the shower stall...


----------



## Red (Jul 6, 2015)

Laurie said:


> Oh!  Are you supposed to clean INSIDE cupboards?
> 
> I didn't know!



epper::rofl:


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 6, 2015)

mitchezz said:


> I find the easiest way for all those jobs is to not wear my glasses inside. Out of sight.........



ha! Ha!! good Ploy!! 


My put off job is tidying the dressing room...it's a single bedroom that my o/h made into a dressing room for me years ago...both sides are crammed with hanging rails...and there is a large chest of drawers, and some floor to ceiling shelving..but I also have the ottoman in there crammed full with handbags. I have a Huge snap box with shoes and boots in there..but I keep using it as a junk room as well, so anything I can't find room for in the rest of the house goes in there..catering size loo rolls, Kitchen rolls, Lotions and potions...and every other week I make a bag up for the charity shop (did it this morning in fact)...and it all looks lovely for a few days then back to bedlam..


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 6, 2015)

I hit a room at a time where I clean and reorganize from top to bottom.  The kitchen is the hardest.  Yes, I take everything out of the cupboards as well.  In rooms that have carpet this includes shampooing carpet.


----------



## jujube (Jul 6, 2015)

Under the kitchen sink......yuk.  I have a theory that "under the sink" is a laboratory experiment where cans of scrubbing powder with only a half-inch of product left and spray bottles of cleaning solution that have solidified multiply in the dark.   There's no other explanation......    I periodically throw away all the old stuff and the next time I look under there, they've teleported back from the dump.  

The other mystery is sorting out the "orphan" socks.  Where do the missing ones go?  I know....into the "hozone"....


----------



## Davey Jones (Jul 6, 2015)

NancyNGA said:


> Cleaning out the refrigerator is one I hate.   It's like the little crumbs have a life of their own and become attracted to the sides.  Can't wipe them out.  Ugh!



Now THATS something I wouldn't mind doing since the average day temps have been in nineties with high humidity(yup Florida).
In fact after I clean it all out I just might move the tv in there and shut the door.


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 6, 2015)

Made some progress. Went to dollar store and found plastic placemnts ($1 each) that are PERFECT for lining the shelves, and they fit. Also got some regular placemats for dining room table.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 6, 2015)

Great AC...I was thinking I might go to the pound shop and see if they have something similar..


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 6, 2015)

I get inspired to do serious deep cleaning when we have visitors.  It's not like they will know I've done it, but I'll know.  Besides it motivates me.  

I hate washing the windows outside!  Some are a long stretch and I have to use an extension to clean and squeegy them.  

When we go on long trips we turn off both fridges so have to be sure freezer will be empty and give away anything else that's left.  Then the fridges get a good cleaning.


----------



## Red (Jul 6, 2015)

The jobs I hate doing are:

Windows,
Baseboards,
The Ceiling Fan
Floors without carpet
Paperwork

I love reorganizing my closets, cupboards, drawers, etc.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 6, 2015)

I hired my older grandson to pull out stove & fridge clean behind, tops & sides; clean the oven (self-cleaning feature broken), refrigerator, wash floor, clean window & take out trash from closet & drawers I had gone through. Helped alot!

I am working on washing all the kitchen cabinet (cupboard) fronts now, 2 left. Cleaned out one cabinet & re-lined shelves. I too, have been putting off doing the inside of cabinets; just hate doing that.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 6, 2015)

RadishRose said:


> I hired my older grandson to pull out stove & fridge clean behind, tops & sides; clean the oven (self-cleaning feature broken), refrigerator, wash floor, clean window & take out trash from closet & drawers I had gone through. Helped alot!
> 
> I am working on washing all the kitchen cabinet (cupboard) fronts now, 2 left. Cleaned out one cabinet & re-lined shelves. I too, have been putting off doing the inside of cabinets; just hate doing that.



Our kitchen was gutted and remodeled 5 years ago and the cupboards are off-white.  So it's obvious when something gets spilled on them.  I'm always checking as my husband is a bit of a sloppy cook and often gets curry sauce splattered on them.  Also need to check for tea drippings.


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 8, 2015)

Decided to change the task order. Today I cleaned the fireplace mantle, polished the coffee table, end tables, dining room table, and put new placemats on. Looks a lot better. The idea of also doing all the kitchen cabinets and shelves, and bathroom shelves is a bit much for today, so I’m putting that off until tomorrow. But it _will_ get done; I’m supposed to have company this weekend so I want to get this all out of the way.

While I'm doing the shelves tomorrow, friend will clean the ceiling fan (which I never use, btw).  It's just decorative, like the fireplace.


----------



## AprilSun (Jul 8, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> Decided to change the task order. Today I cleaned the fireplace mantle, polished the coffee table, end tables, dining room table, and put new placemats on. Looks a lot better. The idea of also doing all the kitchen cabinets and shelves, and bathroom shelves is a bit much for today, so I’m putting that off until tomorrow. But it _will_ get done; I’m supposed to have company this weekend so I want to get this all out of the way.



If I lived closer, I would come and help you. That is, if you would allow a stranger to help.  I get so bored I'm ready to do anything that is legal and decent and that includes cleaning of any kind.


----------



## drifter (Jul 8, 2015)

This is above my pay grade. I tend to shuffle stuff around. I can't handle in-frequents that take that long to conclude.


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 8, 2015)

Teejay, I like your thinking. The older I get, the less willing I am to waste precious time on ritual cleaning. 
Necessary cleaning is that the which prevents anyone contracting typhoid or ptomaine poisoning.
Everything else is optional depending on your idea of aesthetics.


----------



## imp (Jul 8, 2015)

Infrequent job, AND mighty distasteful: having to muck out an outhouse. Been there, did it, of necessity, sickening and disgusting process!    imp


----------



## theredhead (Jul 8, 2015)

Good for you, but next time, try something new that's cleaner!  Ha!  Cheers!


----------



## Bee (Jul 9, 2015)

What are chores???:dunno::laugh:


----------



## Bee (Jul 9, 2015)

Nah! I just smack the back of the remote, till it works.:laugh:


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 9, 2015)

Bee said:


> Nah! I just smack the back of the remote, till it works.:laugh:



Like stomping on the floor in the old days so the TV picture would stop flipping, then getting yelled at: "Stop that! You're loosening all the tubes! "  (tubes, lol)


----------

